# Vitalius sorocabae



## Adnan (Feb 10, 2005)

Molted last week...


----------



## jeffh_x (Feb 10, 2005)

very nice! ive never seen anything like it before..how much did it cost u? is it a female?


----------



## Bearo (Feb 10, 2005)

nice 
looks like an A. geniculata "dark form"  ;P (joke)


----------



## gustavowright (Feb 10, 2005)

Cool Ts Adnan...mine molted couple days ago....and look almost same spider....


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)

jeffh_x said:
			
		

> very nice! ive never seen anything like it before..how much did it cost u? is it a female?


Yes, its female! And cost nothing. This spider is common here in São Paulo.


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)

gustavowright said:
			
		

> Cool Ts Adnan...mine molted couple days ago....and look almost same spider....


Deve ser bem parecida, mesmo! Acho as V. sorocabae muito lindas depois de uma ecdise! Ficam pretonas!


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 11, 2005)

I cant see the pics 

here is my sub-adult female:








cheers


----------



## evil_educator (Feb 11, 2005)

wild caught?


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, some years ago.


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)

Male.


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)

Female.


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## gustavowright (Feb 11, 2005)

:razz: U gotta bunch of them.....breeding?


----------



## Adnan (Feb 11, 2005)

Yepe! 
Trying, at least...


----------



## gustavowright (Feb 11, 2005)

well, as I can see.....heehe any lings so far?


----------



## karin (Feb 11, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> wild caught?


Wow.. a wild caught beauty..

Really looks like the dark side of A. Geniculata!!


----------



## Adnan (Feb 13, 2005)

gustavowright said:
			
		

> well, as I can see.....heehe any lings so far?


Not yet! Lets wait a few months...


----------



## Adnan (May 30, 2005)

Thread ressurrection! :} 

The same female, only a bit fatter!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 30, 2005)

Adnan said:
			
		

> Female.


Great t's man, and also great looking substrate whats in that mix man???


----------



## Adnan (May 30, 2005)

Its soil! The fragments of wood come from intensive spider digging!


----------



## jtablerd (May 30, 2005)

thats an awesome T man...wish i lived somewhere where i could just go for a walk in the woods and come back with a new little killer....
have any in the hobby here in the states ever seen this species available?


----------

